# Thumb drive not overwriting



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

I thought the thumb drive was supposed to be able to overwrite older videos when there is no more space left. Is this not the case? I just got rear-ended and I don't even have the damn proof because the drive filled up within the last 48 hours


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

It overwrites old teslacam videos, but doesn't overwrite 'saved' footage (when you press the button)...and unfortunately sentry mode events are counted as 'saved' events.

One of the big upgrades apparently with v10 coming soon (TM) is that it will have much finer control over loop recording. 
For now, delete anything you don't want on a semi-regular basis. I find with sentry on 32GB lasts about a month.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Frully said:


> It overwrites old teslacam videos, but doesn't overwrite 'saved' footage (when you press the button)...and unfortunately sentry mode events are counted as 'saved' events.
> 
> One of the big upgrades apparently with v10 coming soon (TM) is that it will have much finer control over loop recording.


and to add to that, if the SavedClips has filled the drive, there is no room for RecentClips.



Frully said:


> For now, delete anything you don't want on a semi-regular basis. I find with sentry on 32GB lasts about a month.


for the activity around my parking space at work, a day can easily get 50-100 alerts and use up to 32-ish GB of drive space in a single day.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I pull my USB stick once a month and erase it.

Good practice anyway, because if you use Sentry Mode with a nearly full USB drive, your side cameras will fail next time you drive. Resetting them is a really obnoxious procedure.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JasonF said:


> I pull my USB stick once a month and erase it.
> 
> Good practice anyway, because if you use Sentry Mode with a nearly full USB drive, your side cameras will fail next time you drive. Resetting them is a really obnoxious procedure.


I haven't see cameras fail as a result of a full card (my wife always fills hers).


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I haven't see cameras fail as a result of a full card (my wife always fills hers).


It might have been fixed since then, a couple of months ago was the last time that happened to me. It was a complicated mechanic where if the USB stick is almost full, files start getting corrupted - usually the side camera files. When that happens with Sentry Mode on, the cameras get stuck "captured", and the next time you start the car you get an error about the side cameras not functioning. It would also cause TACC and Autopilot not to work.

Resetting that involved pulling the USB stick and turning off Sentry Mode, logging out of all apps, and then letting the car deep sleep for a few hours.


----------



## Chip Douglas (Jan 3, 2019)

Frully said:


> It overwrites old teslacam videos, but doesn't overwrite 'saved' footage (when you press the button)...and unfortunately sentry mode events are counted as 'saved' events.


Ahhh thats probably it then. I never click on the save button but I do get a fair amount of sentry events when parking at the local train station. Thats annoying.



JasonF said:


> I pull my USB stick once a month and erase it.
> 
> Good practice anyway, because if you use Sentry Mode with a nearly full USB drive, your side cameras will fail next time you drive. Resetting them is a really obnoxious procedure.


I usually do once a month AFTER its full though. Just bad timing that it filled up a day before an accident


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

It's nice that the latest firmware pops an error saying 'drive is full, please delete some shiz'


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JasonF said:


> It might have been fixed since then, a couple of months ago was the last time that happened to me. It was a complicated mechanic where if the USB stick is almost full, files start getting corrupted - usually the side camera files. When that happens with Sentry Mode on, the cameras get stuck "captured", and the next time you start the car you get an error about the side cameras not functioning. It would also cause TACC and Autopilot not to work.
> 
> Resetting that involved pulling the USB stick and turning off Sentry Mode, logging out of all apps, and then letting the car deep sleep for a few hours.


That sounds similar to the early Sentry Mode bug that people who parked outside experienced. The failure point was that the cameras were always running and never had a chance to turn off.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> and to add to that, if the SavedClips has filled the drive, there is no room for RecentClips.
> 
> for the activity around my parking space at work, a day can easily get 50-100 alerts and use up to 32-ish GB of drive space in a single day.
> 
> View attachment 29255


64GB only lasts two weeks for me. Chargers at work get a lot of foot traffic.


----------

